#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Διαζωματική φέρουσα τοιχοποιία με υπόγειο από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα

## tasos

Εχω περιπτωση διωροφης διαζωματικης φερουσας τοιχοποιιας με υπογειο. Τα τοιχεια του υπογειου σκεφτομαι να τα κανω απο μπετον και οχι απο πετρα προκειμενου να εχω 2 οροφους σε σεισμο και οχι 3. Οι πετρινοι τοιχοι της ανωδομης οι οποιοι θα εχουν παχος 50cm., που θα πατησουν στην οροφη του υπογειου αφου στο υπογειο περιμετρικα αλλα και εσωτερικα δεν θα εχω φεροντες τοιχους απο πετρα?

Σκεφτομαι να κανω στην στεψη του τοιχειου του υπογειου το οποιο θα εχει παχος 25εκ ενα οριζοντιο διαζωμα 25x30 οπως αναφερει και το βιβλιο της Kαραντωνη στην σελιδα 189 και εκει να πατησει ο περιμετρικος τοιχος της ανωδομης και οσο αφορα τους εσωτερικους φεροντες τοιχους της ανωδομης να πατησουν σε δοκαρια 30x60 τα οποια θα εδραζονται στα κατακορυφα διαζωματα της φερουσας τα οποια θα κατεβαινουν μεχρι την θεμελιωση. Επαρκουν τα κατακορυφα διαζωματα τα οποια θα εχουν τον ελαχιστο κατασκευαστικο οπλισμο συμφωνα με τον EC-6 προκειμενου να εδραστουν σε αυτα τα εσωτερικα δοκαρια της οροφης υπογειου?

----------

